# Waste water collector??



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

The low Alko chassis has some great advantages, but the Bailey waste water outlet is very low with minimal ground clearance. Based on this, what are Bailey Approach owners using for waste water carriers/disposal?

Thanks in advance for any guidance...


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Normally we just drive over a ground waste point. If we need to empty with a bucket we have a collapsible one why we can lower slightly under the chassis. Only used this method once when we were at a 5 day music festival!
There are a lot of motorhomes with the alko chassis fitted and they all seem to manage OK!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I do not know the Bailey but usually you can connect a flexible drain hose to the outlet if the drain is not situated in a convenient parking spot.
Alan


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

If staying at a site without a Motorhome waste water service point, presumably some kind of waste carrier which fits under the outlet is required? Or am I being too pedantic? :wink:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We quite often go 2 or 3 days without emptying our waste tank, it is a 100 litres so plenty of capacity. If we don't use the shower we can go 5 days at least.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

How low is low? if the clearance is 200mm or more , then something like this:

http://www.motorhome-accessories.com/water/waste-water/caravan-waste-water-tank-carrier/

if your outlet is lower than that, then as has been suggested use a short length of hose leading into it.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*thetford?*

Hi,
I use my thetford cassette - empty the black and then drain grey into it and dispose

Soapy water helps clean it - saves carrying an extra container

Ray


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Well thats a first for me... Now not only will I have to try not deflowering passers by and those waiting to empty their cassettes in the morning queue with an unmentionable splatter, I shall have to try and avoid getting soap bubbles on them as I give a final shake before the last flush out :lol: 
I hope they will understand!
Alan


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I use this

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_162064_langId_-1_categoryId_165615

when really necessary - which is not often

Cheers

Dave


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! Not sure if current location is best best to measure, but looks like the distance from waste outlet to ground is only about 6 inches / just over 15cm. Will measure again to be sure on hard standing (not on loose stones drive). 

Also been given a pointer to call "CAK Tanks" and ask them if they have anything suitable...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

surely one of the advantages of motorhomes over caravans is that they have a large waste tank that can be emptied at a MH service point or other drain. I have not carried a waste container for 10 years and have managed quite happily - with my Hymer I have an extension pipe (about 2 metres), and carry a small bucket for rallies etc to dump in the hedgerows.
Why bother carting around something you don't need?


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

HarleyDave said:


> I use this
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_162064_langId_-1_categoryId_165615
> 
> ...


We use one of these as well but generally as often as we can... 

Although we're now more careful about not putting too much organic material down the sink, we still found that we were getting some bad smells from the internal tank after a few days and draining directly into the waste container has solved that.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We still use our Wastemaster which we had when we had a caravan. We also have an aqua roll for filling the fresh water. It's a lot less hassle than moving the m/h to a service point (if there is one). We also have a length of flexible pipe which can be used to drain into the Wastemaster if height is a problem.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Uncleswede

If you put about 10 - 15 ml (a dollop in old fashion terms) of bleach down the kitchen sink AFTER you have drained the waste tank and BEFORE you use the sink)s) you will find that prevents "nasty niffs" 

When you come to empty the waste tank you should just get a faint whiff of chlorine. If its not there you need to use more bleach and if its too striong, less bleach.

Added advantage is that bleach is dirt cheap everywhere !!!

(Another user of a length of flexi hose. Most aquatic centres sell it by the metre in all sorts of sizes. take your MH along to make sure you get the right one. 

2-3 metres is about right, my waste outlet is on the drivers side and no matter which way I approach service points the actual drain is ALWAYS on the "other" side so you need enough hose tom reach it comfortably (or turn round of course :wink: )


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Having cleaned out a well used grey tank on our first van we have never collected waste in the tanks since.

Straight into a Bucket. Then Boy Scout principles apply "Buckit and Chuckit"


Steve


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I guess that everyone does things differently but I cannot quite get my head around the fact that with a large and expensive 'built-in' water tank and a 'built-in' waste tank with facilities to empty wherever is convenient, why anyone should wish to use the Motorhome like a caravan, and carry two large superfluous plastic containers.
I have been a motorhomer for many years and have finally decided to abandon the hose pipe and a plethora of fittings in favour of a 10 litre watering can, which proves to be a much quicker method of filling up with water. Using a life time of driving skills I usually manage to park over the drains designed for depositing grey water without too many problems. On the very rare occasions that I need something to carry my grey water away with, I use a flat-pack collapsible bucket.

Alan


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Another vote for the Bucket method. Not one to waste energy, Whilst taking the waste bucket to the drain I always take the watering can with me and return with the fresh water...........wallah. Can't see the point in returning empty handed !

Martin [[Also a flexi hose user]


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rotorywing said:


> Another vote for the Bucket method. Not one to waste energy, Whilst taking the waste bucket to the drain I always take the watering can with me and return with the fresh water...........wallah. Can't see the point in returning empty handed !
> 
> Martin [[Also a flexi hose user]


Am I assuming correctly that 'wallah' is the Welsh equivalent of the French 'Voilà'. :lol:

I use a Fiamma 23 litre wheeled waste water carrier. It has a folding handle and takes up very little room. 
Also....., intertestingly, it has a small screw cap underneath for the surreptiously emptying of water b y walking up and down leaving a snail trail. Always makes me think I'm a POW digging an escape tunnel!


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*waste water*

I use a Blue Fiamma for fresh water topping up on site and a Grey Fiamma for waste water, both work well and fits easily under the bed too !!
ps Dead chuffed with our 740 !!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Question, more or less. I believe putting some drain cleaner in the waste water tank now and then, and leaving it for a while with a bit of water would dissolve most of the left over organic compounds. What do you think?


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

rosalan said:


> I guess that everyone does things differently but I cannot quite get my head around the fact that with a large and expensive 'built-in' water tank and a 'built-in' waste tank with facilities to empty wherever is convenient, why anyone should wish to use the Motorhome like a caravan, and carry two large superfluous plastic containers.
> I have been a motorhomer for many years and have finally decided to abandon the hose pipe and a plethora of fittings in favour of a 10 litre watering can, which proves to be a much quicker method of filling up with water. Using a life time of driving skills I usually manage to park over the drains designed for depositing grey water without too many problems. On the very rare occasions that I need something to carry my grey water away with, I use a flat-pack collapsible bucket.
> 
> Alan


Totally agree Alan , cannot get my head around not using the on board tank , I wonder if the same people wash up in a bowl on the step and use a solar shower lol.

Rob.


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

I have the same problem with my 745
There is not enough room for the WasteMaster type under the van
Its even worse when the front wheels are on chocks
A waste tube connected to a small black 5L container just about does the job if I dont want to move to the service point.
The problem I have with the low clearance relates to grounding the tap outlet earlier this year when disembarking from a ferry and on sudden changes of incline on a couple of french sites.
I am looking at doing a mod to give me a bit better clearance


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We mostly use a watering can for filling the water tank and a small bucket under the waste pipe if we need to empty prior to over a dump
Easy as that
I can't understand carrying a waste thingy and an aqua roll.
All that used up space which could be carrying plonk and beer :lol:


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

Its packing away all that plonk and beer just for a trip to the service point to empty the waste tank that makes emptying into a container "attractive" for me. The ground clearance is so low that there is no room for a even a small bucket under the drain tap
John


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

*waste tank*

I think I now have evolved a solution for the very low waste tap on the Bailey SE 745 (and similar)
I can now easily get a Wastemaster underneath the tap if I want to empty my tank without moving.
It is also easier to attach a long waste hose to the tap if I can't reach a service point or a nearby waste point
It uses a really cheap common wastepipe connector from the local DIY store (20mm solvent elbow)
At the same time I improved the flow rate from the tap by removing the offset baffle inside which seems to serve no useful purpose and also enlarged the hole in the tap barrel to match that of the socket into which it fits
I turned the whole tap assembly through 90 degrees (easy to do as the connecting pipe to the tank is not "cemented" and turns easily. I mounted it in its new position with an L shaped bracket.
The 20mm solvent waste elbow I used just happens to be a perfect slide fit into the end of the tap outlet. There are several makes so make sure you pick the right one. Its tight enough not to fall out but can be rotated as required by hand

To remove the baffle to improve the flow, just turn the tap halfway between closed and open positions and wiggle and pull it out. The baffle inside can be then be pulled gently out with a pair of long nosed pliers. The hole in the tap can be enlarged with a Stanley knife and smoothed with a round file. The tap inner is then reinserted and twisted back to the open or closed position
The ground clearance for the tap is also enhanced reducing the risk of grounding
Hope somebody finds this useful as it certainly does the trick for me
John


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Well done, sir.
A large number of Swift owners with same flimsy drains will benefit from your mod.

I am intrigued by the inclusion of a baffle in the tap. Anyone know why ?


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Well done, sir.
> A large number of Swift owners with same flimsy drains will benefit from your mod.
> 
> I am intrigued by the inclusion of a baffle in the tap. Anyone know why ?


I am baffled by the inclusion too...


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

*Waste Tank*

The elbow looks like this (in case you get the wrong one)
John


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

rosalan said:


> Totally agree Alan , cannot get my head around not using the on board tank , I wonder if the same people wash up in a bowl on the step and use a solar shower lol.


I will give you a few reasons...
1. We have a 9m tag axle van. Many service points are difficult or impossible for us to access. After parking up I always go to inspect the service point to see how accessible it is and if difficult I get the Wastemaster out
2. If parked up for an extended period and after a few showers each the grey tank might require emptying and it's easier to walk to the service point with a waste master than have to stow everything to drive there and back again. 
3. If in a hot climate such as Morocco it's better to empty regularly than round the risk of nasty niffs
4. A Wastemaster makes a very stable carrying trolley for the toilet cassette which can be very heavy if it's fairly full.

If we are wild camping or just parking up for a night I don't bother putting out the Wastemaster.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Mistaken posting - ooops, sorry.

Colin


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Our chassis is very low on our argos Burstner 747 and we have a green waste warrior I believe. It's lower one end than the other so we tend to use the lower end. Works fine although only take it with us if we're going to be somewhere for more than 2 nights. With 6 of us our waste water tank fills pretty quickly


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

makems said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree Alan , cannot get my head around not using the on board tank , I wonder if the same people wash up in a bowl on the step and use a solar shower lol.
> ...


We have an 8.5 m MH and rarely have problems getting over MHS point, wont be using any containers as the first tank to need emptying is the 170 lt black tank. As we always use the on board shower we would need to carry 50 lt of water a day.


----------

